# 3 mile bridge



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

<H2 class=singletitle>Three-Mile Bridge has six years left?</H2><DIV class=entry>



Navarre Press is reporting Jim DeVries of the Florida Department of Transportation told members of the Florida-Alabama Transportation Planning Organization yesterday at their meeting in Milton that the Pensacola Bay Bridge is ?structurally deficient? and must be replaced within six years. 

?The bridge is safe, there?s no problem driving on it, but it is a signal that we need to make (bridge replacement) a higher priority.? 

Read more. MAYBE IF WE MAKE ENOUGH NOISE WHEN IT GETS CLOSE TO CLOSING THE 3 MILE BRIDGE ESCAMBIA WILL DO THE RIGHT THING AND NOT SCREW US LIKE THIS CRAP THEY ARE PAWNING ON US FOR AS A REPLACEMENT TO THE FISHING BRIDGE THAT IVAN DESTROYED. THEY ARE SO CROOKED I AM SURE THEY WILL FIND A WAY TO BEND US OVER WITHOUT A REACH AROUND.!!!!!!!!</DIV></DIV>


----------

